# Router bit for scalloping panel



## Ryan_S (9 mo ago)

Hello,

I am wondering if anyone knows what router bit I need to acheive ribbed look on my timber. Instead of buy a whole bunch of 12mm deep x 30 mm wide half dowels and spending a fortune on them, I hope I could use my portable router and a guide to create the same effect.

There is heaps of core box router bits that create scalloping (concave), but I want the opposite (convex).

Ultimately, I want to acheive the same effect as laying down 30mm diametre half dowel, with 1-2mm gaps between them.

Thank you in advance


----------



## John Smith_ (Jan 10, 2020)

welcome to the forum, Ryan.
They have different names on the internet. I have a couple of the inexpensive veining bits in the smaller size. The larger ones that you need will not be cheap and they can be custom made. It just depends on your project and how many linear feet you need to make. If you need the flat gap between the ribs, you can grind off the sharp point to make your custom profile.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

G'day @Ryan_S welcome to the forum.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Ryan


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Glad you decided to join the fun. Are you looking for something like these? I think these are made by yonoco on Amazon, but I'm certain they are offered by other makers, but probably on special order.


----------

